# Is it possible to non-interactively install nginx with GEOIP2 from ports?



## GavinW (Jan 20, 2022)

I need nginx with GEOIP2 module. The following procedure works but requires human interaction:

```
cd /usr/ports/www/nginx
make config
# manually check HTTP_GEOIP2
make install clean
```

Is it possible to achieve the same objective (nginx with GEOIP2) in a non-interactive manner?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2022)

```
Example 4: Setting Ports Options via make.conf(5)

       The following lines present various ways of configuring ports options
       via make.conf(5) (as an alternative to, e.g., running “make config”):

         # Enable NLS for all ports unless configured otherwise
         # using the options dialog.
         OPTIONS_SET=            NLS
         # Disable DOCS for all ports overriding the options set
         # via the options dialog.
         OPTIONS_UNSET_FORCE=    DOCS
         # Disable DOCS and EXAMPLES for the shells/zsh port.
         shells_zsh_UNSET=       DOCS EXAMPLES

       These and other options-related variables are documented in
       /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk.
```
See ports(7).


----------

